# HELP-PROZAC for Separation Anxiety?



## rjc (Jan 14, 2008)

I am new to this forum and need help. I have a 3 year old Hav that had some SA when he was a puppy, but in time got over it. However, 4 months ago he and I moved. We left my husband, my house, his yard, our cat...in short, we left everything we knew and moved to a new state, to an apartment instead of a house and the cat stayed with my ex. I know it takes time, lots of it, but in four months, he hasn't let me leave him once. Not even for 45 seconds. I've been doing what everyone suggests....leaving him for just a few seconds at a time, not making a fuss on leaving or returning....giving him a special treat. But after four months you would have thought I'd make some progress. But no....he barks and scratches at the door non-stop. I can't crate him ( never did, so that would make it worse )
I went to a prominent Animal Behavior Specialist who reinforced what I am doing but also said he needed meds. She put him on RECONCILE, which is Prozac for dogs. She started him on 3/4 of a tablet ( each pill is 16 mg. ) My have is 15 lbs. It was way too much. He was paranoid and really lethargic.
Then I went down to 1/2 pill and then to 1/4 pill. He's only been on 1/4 pill for two days now. Has anyone used this drug with their Hav? Any success? Any negatives I should know about? I'm not happy about having him on meds, but I HAVE to be able to get out sometimes. I literally haven't been anywhere. I live on frozen food that I buy at a convenience store because dogs are allowed in those stores where I live. Is it possible he'll never get over his SA? I'm also considering getting another cat...probably a kitten, which might be better for him. Another dog is out of the question.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No,

I don't have any experience w/ Prozac, but I do have experience with SA. I'm surprised that drugs were suggested at 4 months, I mean...really, 4 months isn't that long, especially after a life-changing event like divorce. I have also gone through a divorce and I know how hard it was on me and my kids, but that was about 8 years ago and life is good right now, Looking back, it was the best decision I could've made.

Could it be possible that he's just picking up on some of your emotions? I know I had a rough time for about a year afterwards, but that's just me.

I would try to get him on a really strict schedule, I think that DOES help dogs and children w/ security issues. Like eating the same time everyday, taking a walk, grooming, playing, loving. And just give him a little more attention and love, and keep telling him that you aren't going to leave him...and that you are coming back in a few hours. I felt really corny explaining to my dog where I was going and when I'd be home, but that does seem to help. I will also sometimes bring home treats or toys, so she knows that when I leave..she may be getting a goodie when I get back. She really only cries for me if people are home and I'm gone, but if I leave her alone she will sit at the door and watch for me to come back. I know her whole world revolves around ME, the sun rises and sets around me and she just doesn't know what to do with herself if I am not here... as endearing as that is, it does upset me when she's upset..but I can't let on to her that i am upset too, I keep positive and upbeat.

Did the specialist suggest anything else besides medications?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that must have been very hard for you and your pup!! The only advise I can give you is that I do give Lily a generic Prozac or Zanax when we take long car trips as she is so agistated and scared that she shakes & cries the entire way. I dont remember how much but I think it is 1 1/4 pills.
I does calm her down, she still appears agitated by refusing to sleep, and whines every so often, but she is not shaking and breathing heavy. I am not sure if regular daily use is good. I would be sure to keep in touch with the vet if you are giving it daily.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally I really don't like the idea of giving dogs drugs to quiet them up unless it's a long car ride. If when you leave your home and he cries and scratches and then you go back then you are reinforcing his behaviour. Bogart had a bit of SA when he was a pup. What I did was pretend I was leaving the house and closed the door. Then sat in the hallway (I live in a condo) and just listened. It was hard because Bogart cried and scratched and barked for about 1.5hrs straight. I just sat there and did not open the door or make a sound. When he was quite for about 10min I then went in and pretened nothing had happened. No treat, nothing. I did this a few times and then it was over with. Haven't had any problems since.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not in favor of the drugs for the reason they are not for the short term fixes, most of these types of drugs are for neurological problems and can have adverse reactions. 

Please check with another authority on his behavior. Sometimes a good dog trainer can help. In fact, I have seen several episodes with the Dog Whisperer where he was dealing with this very same problem. Check out his tapes or one of his books, they may have helpful information. 

Extra amounts of exercise seems to help a lot of these problems. Good luck


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

RJC, I am so sorry both you and your Hav are going through this life change. I think drugs can help both animals and humans get through tough times. But 4 months does seem like a short time. I have one of my dogs on a small dose of rescue remedy a day (it is a flower extract that relieves anxiety- you can get it online or at health food stores) and he has seemed much happier- yet most people use it only for car rides or thunder storms- but it has seemed to help Jasper. I think there are some good ideas already mentioned on this thread.
I certainly wouldn't get another pet until you can get your 3 year old Hav a bit more settled. 

good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

RJC. I just wanted to say that it must be hard on the two of you. Starting over is so hard........

I don't have knowledge of prozac but I would say go to another trainer who maybe could help without meds.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

RJC,

Does he have a favorite bed, mat, etc.

Maybe he needs a smaller place when you are gone like an expen. I have seen those little fabric dog houses - I think Ryan has one for Beamer. That might be nice so he could get in something to make him feel secure.

Have you tried a kong with some peanut butter or treats inside. 

When I leave, I hold my hand up and say "bye Sissy" - tell her where I am going - and that she'll be fine. We give her a treat when we leave and she is so excited about getting the treat she doesn't pay attention to us leaving. She has the run of the place now and doesn't whine, cry, etc. She use to - so it will get better.

Sorry you are going through a rough time.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi RJC,

I'm really sorry you and your Hav are having to go threw this tough time in your lives. Luckily I haven't had to deal with SA at home, but while traveling with Cooper in the motor home, he will go craaaazy when left alone. We'll come back from a quick dinner and he'll be so hoarse from barking that he has no voice left at all. The "neighbors" will let us know that he didn't stop barking the whole time we were gone. I understand how frustrating it is.

If you decide to stick with a medication, you might ask your vet about Doxepin, it can help a lot with OCD kinds of problems I know.

Beverly


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*prozac/fluoxetine for SA*

I know a bit about this in humans.
A child 60 to 90 pounds should not be started on higher than 5 mg!!!
An adult ( over 18 years) often use @ 20 mg at times higher depending.
Soooo. I think 16 mg is way too much, but I am not a vet.
Prozac has suspension that allow to titrate the medication with much lower doses.
It can be sedating , therefore if that is the case it should be given at night.
Hope it help
maria V


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know you both have been through a major life change and a lot of stress lately .. Some dogs are more sensitive and needy than others but right now he feels like he really needs his Mom ..
Mom really needs some space . I can relate to that - Cosmo was very needy as a puppy .
I think getting a kitten or a cat is a wonderful idea . I would do it as soon as possible and do it over a weekend so you are available to supervise their initial time together . Be sure and get a kitty that is not afraid of dogs and is relatively secure in new surroundings - not a timid or shy kitty . These dogs have a lot of cat like tendencies so they should eventually get along well . .
I am not living in your home but I tend to agree with some of the others perhaps there is something else you could try besides doggie prozac . I agree with the rescue remedy - it does work . I am concerned about the long term affects of prozac like drugs in animals 
? As to the shopping is it not possible you take your dog with you and just leave him in the car .. for maybe 5 minutes to start . Go and come back and then slowly extend the period of time .. 
Maybe you have a friend who can spell you and who can come and sit in the car with him if this does not work .. 
It does take time and a lot of it .. I also may try and consult a different behaviourist .
Others have given a lot of good advice as well such as scheduling ,obedience . dog walking . 
I am sure others have other helpful advice as well ..


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

think about it, all these changes have been difficult for you, why wouldn't they be hard for your dog, they are such creatures of habit. i say put the prozac away and focus on his SA in his new surroundings. you've been there before so you know the routeen, try it out for a month or two and reevaluate then. when my dad was very ill, my dog was out of sorts. i was under such a tremendous amount of stress, having to fly back and forth, not being home much for my husband or dog, and the dog picked up on this stress. he was a wreck, i found by putting myself in a calm state of mind, helped my dog put himself in a calm state of mind.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the SA with your dog. If you notice I have posted recently about SA in my dog Pebbles so I really can relate to your problem.

I seldom leave the house and when I Do either she comes with me or I leave her with my husband or my 20 yr old son. IT doesn't matter because she howls and cries the entire time I am gone and one time if was 5 hours.

I am learning also what to do for this. I have to leave the house on Friday and she is staying with hubby. I know he is in for one heck of a day...

Roe


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo was very needy in the beginning I could not even go from the kitchen to the family room without him crying and howling . Just me being out of sight did it . It was very hard on me in the beginning 
He is much better now but he really needs his routine -walks ,play naps in the crate .. He is not good about lying down and relaxing - it is like he needs permission to take a break . 
I am his main caregiver . My husband helps now& again but he finds it too stressful all the time . He says Cosmo just sits and stares at the door when I leave but he does not whine or howl anymore ..
I do not make a big deal of my coming and going . Another thing Leah told me to do is when you go to a different room close the door behind you so they do not smell you or hear you . Repition is the key - go for short periods then come back in the room again - each time stay away a little longer - do not acknowledge him just move from room to room . No chatting . Say I'll be right back one time thats it and be very matter of fact about it .It takes time and I do mean time .. It does not happen in a day or a week we are talking a long time .. 
It is better now that I have the petsitter but it gets expensive and we cannot do it all the time . Mostly just for when we travel and special occasions that WE have to leave them for more than four hours ... 
I move from one home to another so they have this as a stress but I make it seem as normal as possible . Like this is our life OK .. We go to the desert in the winter .
When we had the painting and construction they handled it better over time than I did .. They knew the drill . They had to leashed at all times as people would leave doors and gates open so I had to be on constant alert .. They got used to being on the leash and staying out of certain areas of the house .


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i read everyones posts and i want to say give it a try, my dog had such SA issues this past summer it was awful. he would howl and cry for hours on end. my husband and i had to attend a friends wedding memorial weekend,our trainer said someone must stay with him or don't go to the wedding. we HAD to go to the wedding, i confined him to the kitchen. he coldn't hurt himself, if he peed on the floor i could clean it up, it was awful but over the course of 2 months, he got over it. i learned that as much as we love our guys, they cannot control our lives, that's coming from someone who just returned from florida for 10 days and had her dog with here every hour except when the dog sitter came so hubby andi could go out to dinner! it's such an awful thing SA but if you stick with a new way of trianing and take baby steps it does get better. i also spoke to a pet psychic, i know, crazy but she was right on on so many levels it was scary, anyways, she said my dog just wants to know what's going on so, when i leave, i tell him where i am going and why he can't come along. it is amazing but it worked wonders, he calms down, maybe because i am calm and settles in for a couple of hours. i don't know what he does when i am gone, he seems to be okay everytime i return, so, all we can do is love them, keep them out of harms way and help them thru their issues the best we can. there must be something with the breed because i have never heard of so many havs with SA.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I am definitely going to work on her SA issues along with the others. 
We waited forever to get our children grown so that we can go have fun and travel. Now traveling looks out of the question if I can not get Pebbles over the SA. I have people who will watch her while I go so all I need is to get her to learn that I will return and not to cry and howl the whole time I am gone.

One of my dreams is to go to Ca and visit the Reagan Library. Flying and going that far with Pebbles would probably not be in her best interest anyways. So I do appreciate all the advice and help everyone has been giving me and the others.

I would be willing to take her to Fl. One of our dreams was to spend Jan-Mar there. But how do you tour with a dog??? 

Roe


----------

